# WTB R35 GTR complete brakes



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

*WTB R35 GTR CBA BREMBO complete brakes*

WTB R35 GTR complete brakes
w/dics,lines and pads in good condition

Preferably CBA 380mm discs.

PM me with what you have and asking price. Thanks


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Message sent


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

will consider w/ or w/o pads. PM me with you what you have.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I have Alcon discs and bells F+R 
No pads unfortunately...
It is the large size ones for up front and rear that Litchfield supply


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the offer. However, I am looking for a complete brake kit w/ calipers, rotors, pads and lines.




L6DJX said:


> I have Alcon discs and bells F+R
> No pads unfortunately...
> It is the large size ones for up front and rear that Litchfield supply


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

no worries.
there is someone on here selling a green set


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Tabz is selling all/most of what your after


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

But you know full well your Brakes have sold, why the pointless plug ***8205;

QUOTE=Moff;5756439]We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport








[/QUOTE]


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

TABZ said:


> But you know full well your Brakes have sold, why the pointless plug ***8205;


:chuckle::chuckle:

opcorn:


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Got a full set coming on my car in next couple of weeks calipers, alcon 400mm discs, pagid pads


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Still looking for an R35 GTR complete brakes
Calipers, w/dics,lines and pads in good condition

Preferably CBA w/ 380mm discs.
will consider w/ or w/o pads

PM me with what you have and asking price. Thanks


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Tabs has some green one I think. In the R35 section.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Tabs has some green one I think. In the R35 section.


Thanks. But looking for OEM colour.


----------

